

Angel investors boos Scottish start-ups - JumpCrisscross
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/44ab515a-95d7-11e1-a163-00144feab49a.html#axzz1u8WntZZ6

======
Sword_Monkey
I got defeated by the paywall. What's the jist of the article?

------
zeemonkee
I think you want "boost" - kind of turns the meaning of the article on its
head. The title is all I can see, however, because of the paywall.

------
ColinWright
It's "Boost", not "Boos"

